# Male puppy seems to leak a lot!



## sewmeup (Jan 30, 2008)

Is it normal for a 11 week male puppy to leak quite a bit everytime I take him out to go potty? It' like his bladder is either weak or he gets excited, but he always leaks a little. Do those tummy bands with the velcro fasteners work? This is my first male dog, so any assistance would be wonderful.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi 

At that age my Cooper seemed to be peeing non-stop. And I mean like every 10 minutes. Is he really just leaking? I used the belly bands/bad boy bands and they worked great for me!

The one's I got were from a breeder here on the forum. They are made out of a man's sport sock with velcro on 2 sides. I would just stick a mini-pad on the sock and was ready to go.
Good luck!

Beverly


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc peed all the time when he was a puppy...but when is he leaking? Do you mean he can't hold it until you get outside or leaking whenever he gets excited....I'm not exactly sure what you mean. But, like I said, Doc peed A LOT...either on his pad, outside, on our carpet if we didn't catch him, on the blanket, pillow, etc, etc......and we were really trying to keep an eye on him!!! He's MUCH better now but it took a lot longer than with our female, Izzy.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

billy seems to go non stop when i take him for a walk-- he can hold it for four hours or so, and when i take him out, he takes one huge pee and then basically marks about 4 or 5 times (same spots EVERYDAY)


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Nick is slightly getting better but if you come home, take him out of his crate, or even just get excited about a treat, HE LEAKS EVERYWHERE. His pee just drips out! He's great about going outside (he goes everytime) he just gets too excited. Judy and Beverly, Does this stop?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

To my knowledge, Doc has never "leaked", but I'm not positive about that....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Next time you take him for a vet visit, mention it just to be sure something isn't going on. But some dogs are excitement pee-ers. One thing you may want to try are some obedience "tricks" to build his confidence in case it comes from submissiveness or lack of confidence. Just the basics, like sit, wait, come. Oh and for fun, try roll over, shake and high five.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would have him checked out too, just to be on the safe side. Some puppies do pee out of excitement and grow out of it.

I have no experience with the belly bands but they are typically 2 strips of flannel with cording or elastic (1/4') to put the pantyliner/pad and velcro closure, really simple to make, do you sew? (I'm guessing from your screen name)

Kara


----------



## sewmeup (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information, how do I find the puppy belly bands/bad boy bands? Can you help me with that?


----------



## sewmeup (Jan 30, 2008)

*Puppy leaking urine*

I took him for his first visit yesterday to the vet, and we discussed the leaking problem. He basically thinks that his bladder muscles are not fully developed yet and when he gets excited or his bladder is full this can happen.
So I'm going to try the little bands on him as he is a healthy little boy and already ringing the "Poochie Bell" for us and this is a wonderful sign in our books!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy never leaked like you are describing. Males need to keep their penis hairs on the end of their penis to have the pee stream down---much like a reverse straw. I would never allow anyone to ever cut this as it makes it cleaner and prevents them from peeing on the tummies. I think I would make sure you had a vet check him out for any infection etc. Puppies piddle alot and often......but don't leak to my knowledge.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oops---our posts crossed---I just read you took him to the vet.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Toby pees if he gets scared, like submissive peeing, when strangers have picked him up, but I think that is the only leeking we've had. I bet he outgrows it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

When Casper was a puppy and would get excited, he would leak. He out grew it, I am not sure what age... I am thinking before 12 months.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Otto is a leaker . . . at 7 months it is getting better but he still dribbles when he gets excited. Training helps . . . I try to ignore Otto until I am armed with a treat . . . then I tell him to do something . . sit, down whatever . . . then give him a treat . . . it doesn't work all the time because he does get excited when I get home and I don't always get the timing right or have a treat in hand. It is really only when he gets excited and really only when he gets excited to see someone. I guess the good news is that while I would have called him a leaker a few months ago . . . he is really more of a dribbler now.

Someone once told me that a dog can't eat and pee at the same time . . . so my goal has been to get him to do something instantly and give him a treat. Maybe that is true and if I get the treat to him quickly, he eats and by then the excitement has abated.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Sewmeup,
I just sent you a PM

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sewmeup,

You can have a belly band custom made on Etsy or Ebay for a few dollars, or I'll make one for you if you'd like, PM me how many inches around his lower belly, I can whip one up today! .

Kara


----------

